# How Much for Oil Filter Housing?



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I had a dye test done this week where the engine was cleaned & dye put into the oil to find a small oil leak that I have.

Yesterday (Sunday), I got my results from the leak - the shop said it's coming from the Oil Filter Housing.

They are going to price me for a replacement on tomorrow, but I want to know how much this part should cost me? I searched Google for this part but cannot come up with anything. I also searched some Nissan part sites with no luck either. Do I need more specifics perhaps???

Any help on finding an Oil Filter Housing is greatly appreciated, as the shop who did the diagnosis (Goodyear) also priced me for some remanufacturered front axles at $140 EACH. 

I found some new, not remanuf. axles online for $63 each....big difference and even bigger if I let an independent mechanic install them. 

Thanks!

PS


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look for the oil pump assembly at a junkyard. the oil filter housing is part of the oil pump, IIRC. should be able to buy the whole thing from a junkyard fot not a lot of money. honestly, I think it's just a gasket though. I would look further into it before letting a mechanic charge you $800+ to replace a pump when it's probably only a bad seal or gasket.

as for the axles, you should be able to get reman units at most parts stores for right at $60 each. IF you can get NEW ones for that, please let all of us know where that is, as I'd rather buy new ones next time instead of continually swapping out reman axles once a year.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Matt,

Thanks a lot for your suggestion and reply! I'll definitely check at a junk yard, didn't think about that one. 

I talked to the mechanic at the shop yesterday who said they priced the oil filter housing unit for $80 but would charge about $175-$200 to repair it because they're not sure what needs to be done once they "get in there." Gotta love that labor huh?

I'll find out more about it though in regards to what exactly about it is causing the leak. I have to admit, as a lady, I'm not inclined to dig too deep on my own under the hood but hey, I'll have a look if I know what I'm looking for. 

Also, about the axles - I spotted them on eBay from a guy who said they're brand new, not refurbs at $63.00 each. I didn't get them yet as I wanted to know the seriousness of the oil leak before I begin fixing up the car. I've had it for about 7 weeks now. 

Out of curiousity, what's the worse that may happen if I don't replace it? Can it cause any serious damage? I've monitored my oil loss and I've lost a quart within about a 5 week period. I noticed also that the oil will come out in a little puddle if I sit in park and gas the car (like if I'm giving it gas to charge the battery to jump start another car.) That's actually how I noticed the oil leak, jumping my old car. 

So far I need new tires, 2 front axles, tune up and front end alignment, along with fixing the oil filter housing. Goodyear didn't find anything out of ordinary maintenance that the car needs. That was after getting their free diagnosis.

I really appreciate all the feedback to learn more about the old Maxima's!


----------

